# 22mm RDA



## Crittilian23 (27/12/17)

It has been a while since I have been on here.

But I think its time that I replace my velocity v2.

What is new on the market that has similar airflow to the velocity RDA? Also keep in mind that I will be running it on a noisy cricket v1. 

My budget is between R350 and around R450

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/12/17)

Wasp ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (27/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Wasp ??


I have a wasp and use it with my pulse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

